# Friedrich Gulda Adagio in B minor K. 540 Mozart???



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm searching for Friedrich Gulda's recording of Mozart's Adagio in B minor K. 540, but I can't find it anywhere. I am mostly looking for streaming like spotify/youtube because I wouldn't buy a CD just for one track, but I found really nothing. Can you help me? Please don't tell me he didn't record it...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.discogs.com/artist/280177-Friedrich-Gulda
I did this , you search that site. Good luck /


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> https://www.discogs.com/artist/280177-Friedrich-Gulda
> I did this , you search that site. Good luck /


Thanks but I found nothing. I guess he didn't record it.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Amadea said:


> Thanks but I found nothing. *I guess he didn't record it*.


This is what I just intended to ask you about.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

premont said:


> This is what I just intended to ask you about.


I don't get why though. He recorded all the sonatas. The fantasias. The concertos. But not that beautiful adagio. Martha Argerich didn't too. Why though? It is beautiful and they are both famous for their interpretations of Mozart. I didn't even find a live version. It is weird if you think about it. It doesn't make sense. That's why I couldn't believe he didn't record it.


----------

